# Hi from a newbie (tamper Question)



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello, I've been a lurker a while and used a lot of the knowledge on here to make the decision to buy a Gaggia Classic, a few weeks ago. I am now looking to get a few different items and one of them is a tamper. I have some Amazon vouchers to use up and I was looking at one of these below. Can anyone advise whether any of them are worth getting, as I don't want to shell out too much at the moment. Thanks. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamper-Nobile-Plum-58-mm/dp/B004G1N2E0/ref=sr_1_11?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1375791056&sr=1-11&keywords=coffee+tamper+58mm or http://www.amazon.co.uk/RSVP-Coffee-Barista-Espresso-Stainless/dp/B000BUDDRQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1375791655&sr=1-5&keywords=coffee+tamper+58mm or http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tamper-Stampa-Classico-58-mm/dp/B003JZT7OS/ref=sr_1_7?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1375791655&sr=1-7&keywords=coffee+tamper+58mm


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The top one is nice, but for that money check out "made by knock", cheaper and a lot of guys here use them.


----------



## rob1803 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello mate,

Not much more experienced myself, but I got a 58mm Motta from Cream Supplies on the recommendation of others here- cheaper than the first one you linked to and very good quality. Obviously not from Amazon but sure you can use those vouchers for milk jug, thermometer etc.

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/cafe-barista-tools-motta-barista-tools/cat_389.html


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh right, you said you had vouchers.

There are about a million other things you can buy with them though, like some Rave coffee to get you started, the Italian blend is about 10£ for 1kg.

At first you will go though a lot of beans getting your feet wet.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Motta are decent for the money but come up a little narrow, especially if you ever decide on VST baskets


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I second the recommendation of a Made By Knock tamper (I have a heft 58.35 which is great, particularly in the heavier anodised handle version) and using the voucher for some Rave beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That is presuming you have a grinder , if not buy one lol


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I third the Made by Knock recommendation - very well crafted piece of kit, you'll struggle to get better quality for the money


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Now the heft are 20% off too because of stock issues with the standard.

I don't think you can do better really.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've not got a grinder, yet, as it took a while to convince the wife, to get the Gaggia, but she has been won over, as the drinks, I'm making are on a par with most generic coffee shops, even with the pressurised basket and supermarket Lavazza. I had a look at the 'made by knock' tampers, but there is no prices for any of them ( I assume to them being closed for a couple of weeks).


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently got a made by knock 58mm heft tamper. It's the first tamper I've owned so I don't have anything to compare it to, but in very happy with it. I think it cost about £22, that was with the 20% off.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine didn't have the 20% discount (it was a 58.35mm) as was £26 bought just a week or so ago. I upgraded from a previous Amazon purchase which was this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wooden-Handled-Coffee-Tamper-58mm/dp/B000VJ8J8K/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_3/276-5428044-0676539

It has a good weight and feel to it (I'd say better than the madebyknock) the only downside being that it's a mm short on the diameter


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Only the 28 are discounted because the normal ones are out of stock.


----------

